

SEND UP TO A TERABYTE, FOR FREE. - ishener
https://soshareit.com

======
lawl
Site doesn't really explain too much. So it's just another one click hoster
that allows really large files? Why is the title all caps?

This is just advertisment. I don't see any real value in this link.

~~~
ishener
it's not an advertisement. I'm not associated with them. the title is all caps
because i copy pasted from their title. sorry...

------
jstanley
"Unlimited - Send bundles up to a terabyte in size, totally free."

That's not really "unlimited" then.

------
ukdm
<http://gigaom.com/2013/02/15/bittorrent-soshare-app/>

------
glomph
Is this p2p software? If it is why are they talking about data transfer limits
at all?

